# Canon 300mm f2.8 IS II



## Dylan777 (Oct 19, 2013)

Can someone talk me out from NOT buying 300mm IS f2.8 II !!!PLEASE!!!

Yes I admit, I have "Red Ring Acquisition Syndrome"

Please show me your BAD photos taken with this lens ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Q8-MC (Oct 19, 2013)

im thinking to buy one


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry, can't help you. The 300/2.8 II is on my short list.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry, I can't even start to talk you out of it. It is a simply awesome lens at 300mm and f2.8. With the 1.4xTC III it is the second best 400mm available (well, 420mm f/4), very fast focussing and very, very sharp. With the 2xTC III, its IQ is still excellent and it is has snappy focussing on the 5DIII, but slower on the 7D. It is a superb lightweight 600mm. I don't have any bad photos from it attributable to the lens, only me. 

Go forth and buy it! And you too Neuro.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 19, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Sorry, I can't even start to talk you out of it. It is a simply awesome lens at 300mm and f2.8. With the 1.4xTC III it is the second best 400mm available (well, 420mm f/4), very fast focussing and very, very sharp. With the 2xTC III, its IQ is still excellent and it is has snappy focussing on the 5DIII, but slower on the 7D. It is a superb lightweight 600mm. I don't have any bad photos from it attributable to the lens, only me.
> 
> Go forth and buy it! And you too Neuro.



You just described what I may be settling in on for my telephoto set up. Very glad to hear it works so well. I had been thinking of the 500 f/4 or the 600 f/4. Actually, I had just assumed that is what I would eventually want. But the more I thought about it, the more I started thinking the 300 f/2.8 with TCs would suit my needs better. I do a lot of travel and shoot from a kayak. A smaller lens would be better at both. 

Regarding the OP, I've been looking at this for a couple of months and I have yet to find an issue. It seems like a great lens.


----------



## alexturton (Oct 19, 2013)

buy the new sigma 120-300 instead. it is cheaper with almost as good IQ and AF speed but with the added versatility of a zoom. + you'll save £2300 which you could spend on another red ring or two like 50mm 1.2 & 135 2.0


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 19, 2013)

You could save a lot of money and buy a 300mm f2.8 IS, rather than the MkII. The differences are minimal as a bare lens, both are excellent with the 1.4 TC MkIII but the MkI 300 doesn't do so well with a 2X TC MkII, but I never used a MkIII 2X TC on one either. As a 420 f4 via the MkIII 1.4TC it is a superb lens.

I have had the 300 f2.8 IS since it came out and though I liked the idea of the MkII, the IQ differences just didn't add up to the $ differences for me.


----------



## Vern (Oct 19, 2013)

I have the 300 2.8II and the 600 f4II. The 300 is a very nice lens to use alone and with both the extenders, as you point out. In fact, it is the only lens I have where I'm truly happy with the performance with the 2XIII most of the time. It is lower contrast and doesn't handle backlighting very well compared to the lens alone or the 600 f4II but the IQ is typically fine when you avoid these situations. I use this combo often when I am going to walk a lot with the setup and I am not primarily focused on capturing birds. For the latter, the 600 + the 1.4XIII is ideal. While the Sigma would be a nice option if you only want a focal length up to 300, it can't compare to the 300 2.8II w the extenders.

I think the 300, 1.4 and 2X make the best hi-performance, light tele outfit available from Canon for these focal lengths. Truly hand holdable w comfort. The 600 is not, for me. I don't have the 200-400 w 1.4X but that is again in the same weight class as the 600 (and $$$).


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry, can't help you. The 300/2.8 II is on my short list.



I'm waiting for special rebates from Canon and/or BH. Hopefully this Christmas. I might get the x2 TC III with it. I live 10mins away from Hungtington Beach, CA. I'm interested shooting the surfers.

http://www.huntingtonbeachca.gov/


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 19, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Sorry, I can't even start to talk you out of it. It is a simply awesome lens at 300mm and f2.8. With the 1.4xTC III it is the second best 400mm available (well, 420mm f/4), very fast focussing and very, very sharp. With the 2xTC III, its IQ is still excellent and it is has snappy focussing on the 5DIII, but slower on the 7D. It is a superb lightweight 600mm. I don't have any bad photos from it attributable to the lens, only me.
> 
> Go forth and buy it! And you too Neuro.



Alan,
What are your thoughts on shooting surfers with 5D III + 300mm f2.8 IS II + 2x TC III or 1.4x TC III? You think the AF will be fast enough?

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 19, 2013)

alexturton said:


> buy the new sigma 120-300 instead. it is cheaper with almost as good IQ and AF speed but with the added versatility of a zoom. + you'll save £2300 which you could spend on another red ring or two like 50mm 1.2 & 135 2.0



I have a friend bought this lens last August. We went out did some shooting. AF is quite off in AI servo on my 5D III. AF is also on slow side compared to 300mm f2.8 IS II. I'm not sure he got a bad copy or the lens itself. He returned the lens the back to BH and bought the 400mm f2.8 IS II instead. He extremely happy NOW.

I already have 50L and 135L 

Love the zoom though


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 19, 2013)

Once you shoot a big white one you'll know it's the right one.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 19, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I can't even start to talk you out of it. It is a simply awesome lens at 300mm and f2.8. With the 1.4xTC III it is the second best 400mm available (well, 420mm f/4), very fast focussing and very, very sharp. With the 2xTC III, its IQ is still excellent and it is has snappy focussing on the 5DIII, but slower on the 7D. It is a superb lightweight 600mm. I don't have any bad photos from it attributable to the lens, only me.
> ...



I have done a lot of surf shooting with the MkI 300 2.8IS and MkII 2xTC, so a slower AF combo, surfing is an easy AF task, heck I used to shoot it with manual focus FD 300 and 2xTC! You will have no issues, particularly if the sun is out and you have good contrast, very early and very late in the day it can be a little slower.

The newer combo is easily up to the task.

Here is a very strongly back light difficult surf AF situation, even the earlier combo, the 300 f2.8 IS and 2xTC MkII easily tracks focus.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't help you. I have already started to save for one. Untreated red ring acquisition syndrome leads to necrosis of the right index finger, AKE, the trigger finger. Just think about that before you deny yourself.

You can make more time, you can't make another trigger finger.

Scott



privatebydesign said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


----------



## msm (Oct 19, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I can't even start to talk you out of it. It is a simply awesome lens at 300mm and f2.8. With the 1.4xTC III it is the second best 400mm available (well, 420mm f/4), very fast focussing and very, very sharp. With the 2xTC III, its IQ is still excellent and it is has snappy focussing on the 5DIII, but slower on the 7D. It is a superb lightweight 600mm. I don't have any bad photos from it attributable to the lens, only me.
> ...



The speed loss with either TC is unnoticeable on a 5D III. And that's probably a good reason to avoid other lenses.


----------



## jasonsim (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't know that I can talk you out of it. I have one and rather give up my 600mm II than the 300mm II. It is just a very versatile lens by itself and with both 1.4x and 2x extenders. If Canon comes out with a 7D II with 1Dx like AF, then it gets even more versatile. 

Here are some samples:

300mm II + 2x III on 1Dx; f/8 ISO 1250:







300mm II + 2x III on 1Dx; f/8 ISO 1600:






300mm II on 5D III; f/2.8 ISO 100:






Let me know what you decide.


----------



## Skulker (Oct 19, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Can someone talk me out from NOT buying 300mm IS f2.8 II !!!PLEASE!!!
> 
> Yes I admit, I have "Red Ring Acquisition Syndrome"
> 
> Please show me your BAD photos taken with this lens ;D ;D ;D



Cant help you. Sorry. If you want my advice just get one as soon as you can. It is by far my favorite lens on the 1Dx, often with a converter. What ever they say if you don't say if the converter was on or not they can't tell from looking at the images. Its almost as good on the 5D3 but a bit slower to focus, but its still blimming fast.

According to lightroom about 60 to 70% of my shots with the 1Dx are through this lens. GET ONE NOW, you know you should. ;D


----------



## Mick (Oct 19, 2013)

Buy it. Its the best of the best in the Canon range. Whatever they do over at Canon, the 300 prime rules over the others. The image quality is nothing short of outstanding including the older models. The latest is light, autofocus is lazer quick, pictures are punchy and contrasty and I can tell whenever I pull up a shot that it was done with the 300. Its damm sharp with both new extenders and soooo versatile. This is how good it is....


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 19, 2013)

alexturton said:


> buy the new sigma 120-300 instead. it is cheaper with almost as good IQ and AF speed but with the added versatility of a zoom. + you'll save £2300 which you could spend on another red ring or two like 50mm 1.2 & 135 2.0



And of course, you're joking right??


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2013)

He must be joking, my arm is still aching since I tried to lift the Sigma, and by all accounts its IQ suffers with extenders. I have taken 1000s of bird photos at 600mm with the 300 II + 2xTC III. But, here is my grandson playing cricket taken with the 300mm II +1.4xTC III on the 5DIII (100% crop). I cannot think of a greater pleasure than the 300mm III, a grandson and cricket.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Thanks privatebydesign for the info and photo. Awesome


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2013)

msm said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan
> ...



My 5yrs daughter joins indoor swimming team. The longest f2.8 lens I have is 70-200. I feel 300mm will fit my needs most - besides, it's quite less expensive compared to the big brother 400mm.

Thanks


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> Don't know that I can talk you out of it. I have one and rather give up my 600mm II than the 300mm II. It is just a very versatile lens by itself and with both 1.4x and 2x extenders. If Canon comes out with a 7D II with 1Dx like AF, then it gets even more versatile.
> 
> Here are some samples:
> 
> ...



Thanks jasonsim for showing me your "bad photos" ;D

I tried this lens at local camera store twice(without 2x TC III), I love the AF speed.

After seeing your photos, I'm 1-step closer to pull trigger now


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2013)

Mick said:


> Buy it. Its the best of the best in the Canon range. Whatever they do over at Canon, the 300 prime rules over the others. The image quality is nothing short of outstanding including the older models. The latest is light, autofocus is lazer quick, pictures are punchy and contrasty and I can tell whenever I pull up a shot that it was done with the 300. Its damm sharp with both new extenders and soooo versatile. This is how good it is....



Photo speaks for itself Mick 

YOU ARE NOT HELPING AT ALL...I guess I have to see what Canon or BH has to offer this x-mas.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2013)

AlanF said:


> He must be joking, my arm is still aching since I tried to lift the Sigma, and by all accounts its IQ suffers with extenders. I have taken 1000s of bird photos at 600mm with the 300 II + 2xTC III. But, here is my grandson playing cricket taken with the 300mm II +1.4xTC III on the 5DIII (100% crop). I cannot think of a greater pleasure than the 300mm III, a grandson and cricket.



It looks like my 135L at f2.2

My American express card is burning last couple years with Canon L lenses and 5D III bodies.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 20, 2013)

urrrrgghhhh, this is not helping me NOT buying this lens....  great shots and advice....


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > He must be joking, my arm is still aching since I tried to lift the Sigma, and by all accounts its IQ suffers with extenders. I have taken 1000s of bird photos at 600mm with the 300 II + 2xTC III. But, here is my grandson playing cricket taken with the 300mm II +1.4xTC III on the 5DIII (100% crop). I cannot think of a greater pleasure than the 300mm III, a grandson and cricket.
> ...



Perfect - I have a British Airways American Express card, and the Avios (mileage) points for all the purchases paid for flights for my wife to South Africa and Brazil for wild-life/bird photography. Happy you, happy wife, more glass!


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 20, 2013)

As a bit of a comparison, here's an example with the older 300 f/2.8 L IS, with the 2x Extender MkIII, on the 5D MkIII, at ISO 3200. I would say that this shot is similar in quality to the 100-400 on the 7D at around ISO 800 from experience, but I haven't done any side by side tests. I have to admit to thinking about the updated lens.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 20, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> You could save a lot of money and buy a 300mm f2.8 IS, rather than the MkII. The differences are minimal as a bare lens, both are excellent with the 1.4 TC MkIII but the MkI 300 doesn't do so well with a 2X TC MkII, but I never used a MkIII 2X TC on one either. As a 420 f4 via the MkIII 1.4TC it is a superb lens.
> 
> I have had the 300 f2.8 IS since it came out and though I liked the idea of the MkII, the IQ differences just didn't add up to the $ differences for me.



If you are interested in using a 2.0x converter then I would not recommend the 300 f2.8 IS I. It is a spectacular lens at 300 and 420mm, but with a 2.0x it really does a poor job. Images are soft and AF performance is slow and hunts. 

I just purchased a 300 f2.8 IS II and can say that it is worth every penny for the difference in price. It is even sharper then the original IS version (tough to believe) and works particularly well with a 1.4 and 2.0x III converters. Images are just awesome and AF is very fast and accurate. Plus with 4 stops of IS it really does make this an easily hand-holdable 600mm lens option. (Shooting with 5DIII)

For comparison, I have owned 600f4 non-is and 500f4 IS. I much prefer the 300f2.8 II with converters to these two lenses in portability and image quality. It is an unbelievably nice lens and I highly recommend it to anyone who is looking for the best IQ for a focal range of 300-600mm. (Of course the 500 and 600 IS II lenses would be great but at $10.5k to $14k I am not able to afford)


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorry... forgot to put up an image for you... Merlin shot with 5DIII, 300mm f2.8 IS II, 2.0x TC III Converter, Handheld 1/400 sec, f6.3, ISO 1000 during the last minutes of sunset.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Alan,
Slightly diff. at my house: happy wife, happy me, more glass ;D


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2013)

All of us 300mm f/2.8 II with 1.4 and 2xTC III users are in complete agreement: from native 300 to doubled at 600, we are really delighted. So, Dylan, get out your Amex card and don't hesitate.


----------



## lenstrack26 (Oct 20, 2013)

I rented a 300 f2.8 series I and have to agree that it is good with a 1.4x, but falls down with the 2x. However, the price of the series II is a bit daunting. So, I have to ask whether anyone has tried the 300 f4.0? It is 1/5th the price and half the weight. Appears to be an older lens, but maybe it still provides good IQ? Will it handle the 1.4 and 2x? Thanks!


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 20, 2013)

lenstrack26 said:


> I rented a 300 f2.8 series I and have to agree that it is good with a 1.4x, but falls down with the 2x. However, the price of the series II is a bit daunting. So, I have to ask whether anyone has tried the 300 f4.0? It is 1/5th the price and half the weight. Appears to be an older lens, but maybe it still provides good IQ? Will it handle the 1.4 and 2x? Thanks!



I have the 300 f4 IS, and it is a wonderful lens. It works well with the 1.4X. I also own a 400mm f2.8 IS and I think the 300 f4's image quality is equal. The wonderful thing about the f4 (aside from cost) is size and weight. This is a lens that weights noticeably less than a 70-200 f2.8. So it is something you can actually put in a camera bag and take with you, not something that needs its own bag and prior planning.

With any of these lenses you can find a flikr group just for shots with that lens. I even have a group just for 420mm shots. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10369745766/#
These groups are a great way to see what other people are doing with a lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2013)

lenstrack26 said:


> So, I have to ask whether anyone has tried the 300 f4.0? It is 1/5th the price and half the weight. Appears to be an older lens, but maybe it still provides good IQ? Will it handle the 1.4 and 2x? Thanks!



The 300/4L IS is a very good lens. Although it's IQ can't match the 300/2.8L IS II, the same can be said of almost all other lenses! It takes a 1.4x TC decently, although I found the 100-400L to deliver slightly better IQ at 400/5.6 than the 420/5.6 TC combo (the bare 300/4 was better, but not long enough). The 300/4 + 2x will be f/8, meaning it'll only AF on 1-series bodies and the 5DIII. The 300/4 takes a substantial IQ hit from the 2x TC, but still produces usable images. For any who question how usable, I ran into Lillian Stokes (coauthor of the Stokes bird guide series) on a New Hampshire mountaintop, and she told me many of the pics for the guides were shot with a 300/4L IS + 2x on a 1D-series body (APS-H), since her 500/4 was too heavy for hiking). 

I had a 300/4 IS, sold it in favor of a 100-400.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 20, 2013)

lenstrack26 said:


> I rented a 300 f2.8 series I and have to agree that it is good with a 1.4x, but falls down with the 2x. However, the price of the series II is a bit daunting. So, I have to ask whether anyone has tried the 300 f4.0? It is 1/5th the price and half the weight. Appears to be an older lens, but maybe it still provides good IQ? Will it handle the 1.4 and 2x? Thanks!



I had one, it runs fine with a 2X III if your body will focus at f/8. Even with the extender AF is pretty good, albeit not as quick as without it nor as quick as the f/2.8s. The first one attached is the bare lens on my 5D2, the rest with a 2X III on a 1Dx. All three got a little love in LR5 but no cropping.

Jim


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2013)

Here are lenstip's mtfs for the 300mm f/4, including 1.4xTC, the 100-400mm, and the 300mm f/2.8 II.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have both the 300 F4 IS and the 300 F2.8 IS Mk1 (I just can't bear to sell the F4!) and they are both excellent lenses with different strengths and weaknesses.
The F4 is small, light and not too much of a burden to carry with my long lens also I love the close focusing abilities of this lens.
The F2.8 is a bit of a lump to carry along with my 800mm, won't focus very close. However it works better with extenders and is simply stunning as a bare lens.
I have attached one of the first shots I took with my 300 F2.8 Mk1 with a 2 x Mk3 extender (I was far from impressed with the 2 x Mk2!). This is a RAW file that has been converted to Jpeg and scaled for web, there is no Photoshopping/sharpening etc as I just wanted to show what one would expect from this lens + converter combination. The camera is a 1d4 and Exif should be intact.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 21, 2013)

AlanF said:


> All of us 300mm f/2.8 II with 1.4 and 2xTC III users are in complete agreement: from native 300 to doubled at 600, we are really delighted. So, Dylan, get out your Amex card and don't hesitate.



:


----------



## mwh1964 (Oct 21, 2013)

Have used a loaner 300 f2.8 is II for two days now. What an amazing lens even with extender. Wahoo now I certainly want one.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 21, 2013)

Of the Canon Whites, the 300f/2.8 L II is about as good as it gets, when I recently purchased the 200-400f/4 the lens I sold was the 400f2.8 II, I kept the 200f2, 300f2.8 II & 600f/4 II, the 300 is just a perfect Lens, I use it mostly on the 1DX but also when I want to crib on weight I put it on the 5DMK III, brilliantly fast on focus lock, sharp as a razor, gorgeously crystal clear in the viewfinder on either the 1Dx or the 5DMK III, works a treat with the 1.4x extender, Ok with 2x converter, lighter by far than the Mk 1 version.

Jump on it Dylan777, I can't imagine how you will ever be disappointed, at least until the version III becomes available, which gives you about 5 + years of complete enjoyment with a brilliant piece of gear.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 21, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Of the Canon Whites, the 300f/2.8 L II is about as good as it gets, when I recently purchased the 200-400f/4 the lens I sold was the 400f2.8 II, I kept the 200f2, 300f2.8 II & 600f/4 II, the 300 is just a perfect Lens, I use it mostly on the 1DX but also when I want to crib on weight I put it on the 5DMK III, brilliantly fast on focus lock, sharp as a razor, gorgeously crystal clear in the viewfinder on either the 1Dx or the 5DMK III, works a treat with the 1.4x extender, Ok with 2x converter, lighter by far than the Mk 1 version.
> 
> Jump on it Dylan777, I can't imagine how you will ever be disappointed, at least until the version III becomes available, which gives you about 5 + years of complete enjoyment with a brilliant piece of gear.



Thanks eml58 for feedbacks.

I'm waiting for Sony A7 + Zeiss 55mm to arrive. I'm at the state of rebuilding mirrorless + DSLR system. I went through some photos I took last couple years, most are at 35mm - 70mm, candid style. 

At this moment, I'm thinking: 85L until Zeiss releases 85mm, 135L, and 300mm. I really want to keep 70-200 because this lens is simply AWESOME, but I love bokeh of 135L.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't help you, either. I've had my 300mm 2.8 IS II for about a month now and I'm in love. It takes the extenders like they aren't even there and the IS is so damned good I have yet to use a tripod with it -- and I even found a monopod annoying! I haven't nailed any great shots with it (yet) as my favorite haunt has been closed no thanks to the Feds, and I've had to work two of the weekends but it's only a matter of time.

I sold the lenses collecting the most dust (I don't shoot events much any more): Sigma 12-24, Canon 35 1.4, 50 1.2, 135 2 for this bad boy and have no regrets.

The only negatives are that the polarizer (if needed) is very expensive, you probably need a new camera bag, and RRS may get another chunk of your money if you go with their foot. Also, AMEX may chase you to upgrade from Gold to Platinum. Oh, and don't lose the lens hood (~$400) or cap (~$125).

The only help I can provide is a sample of one of my shots taken at ISO 12,800 f/8 1/400s on my 5DIII at 600mm, which may help deter you. Obviously the lens is only good for boring cat photos :


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 23, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I can't help you, either. I've had my 300mm 2.8 IS II for about a month now and I'm in love. It takes the extenders like they aren't even there and the IS is so damned good I have yet to use a tripod with it -- and I even found a monopod annoying! I haven't nailed any great shots with it (yet) as my favorite haunt has been closed no thanks to the Feds, and I've had to work two of the weekends but it's only a matter of time.
> 
> I sold the lenses collecting the most dust (I don't shoot events much any more): Sigma 12-24, Canon 35 1.4, 50 1.2, 135 2 for this bad boy and have no regrets.
> 
> ...



Christmas is around the corner ;D


----------



## jasonsim (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice shot mackguyver! I really do like the 300 II.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 23, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> Nice shot mackguyver! I really do like the 300 II.


Thanks and it sure is a beautiful lens. I can't wait to shoot with it again, hopefully this weekend if I things line up for me.


----------



## discojuggernaut (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't use the dumb leather hat/cover. Just grab an appropriate-sized tupperware cover from the wife when she's sleeping.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2013)

discojuggernaut said:


> I don't use the dumb leather hat/cover. Just grab an appropriate-sized tupperware cover from the wife when she's sleeping.



The II has fabric cover with Velcro. It's an improvement over the leather. Lost it once, but it's so big it was handed in to the nature centre.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

AlanF said:


> discojuggernaut said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use the dumb leather hat/cover. Just grab an appropriate-sized tupperware cover from the wife when she's sleeping.
> ...


Yes, the new cover is a huge improvement over the old design and it's pretty hard to lose. It's $120 to replace, though! I bought the LensCoat Hoodie XX Large (kept it and returned the Lenscoat) and it's a little easier to use, with the hood on, fits in your pocket, and is only $16 if lost.

Also, I found the Ape Case Large Lens Ape Case (ACPROLC18) for $40 and it holds the 300 with room for extenders and _just_ fits the lens with the hood extended.
http://apecase.com/products/lens-cases/pro-lens-cases/acprolc18-professional-large-lens-case/
It's pretty cool when the hard case is too big.


----------

